# Old dudes put on a shot at ASA Classic



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

The senior pro class put on a show inside the civic center in Columbus, GA tonight. Tom Crowe finally put the rest out of their misery with his Monster XLR8 (he has about 300 grains of point weight in his arrow and he has the bow "backed down" to about 75lbs). They had to go 7 arrows in the shootdown. Bill Sennick hit a 14 on the sixth arrow to tie Crowe and Dan Renner. Everybody thouht Renner won it on the sixth arrow but it was scored a 10 rather than a 12. Dan and Bill both shot 8s to Tom's 12 on the seventh shot. 

Dan McCarthytook some boys to school with a 449 (finished 5 & 8 on the last two targets, he was 56 up before that). He didn't even have to shoot a sixth arrow in the shootdown. Nathan Broooks came in second and Richard Leftwich finished third. Levi won SOY. 

Alicia McHenry won ladies and Samantha Morgan was second in both Classic and SOY. 

Larry Goza beat Brian Goza in fingers and Michael Nicholson won SOY.

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks for the update. Good to see Hoyt finally hooked McCarthy up with a new hat.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

that is sweet them boys can shoot


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

How about some more pics! Congratulations to Evan Baize he finished fourth at the classic and third in London in the Pro Division. Here is a little secret watch out for Thomas White in the Semi Pro division he has not shot a 3D target for three years he just got back into Shooting this year and is leading in Semi Pro. He is going to make allot of archers hate the game in the near future.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I see Tom Crowe is shooting a Monster...if that thing is for real set at 75# that man is a stud.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

tom was shooting a 80# apex and he is a stud, he pulls that thing back like a kids toy bow. i also am going to congratulate evan baize on his 4th place in pro, i know for a fact he hasnt picked up his bow since nelsonville, so that just goes to show ya what kind of talent he has. also i would like to say good luck to my buddy thomas white and i have to agree with cenochs he is gonna make alot of people pull there hair out when they are shooting against him 3d and spots.


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone notice the 2nd STS he has on top of the Monster ????


----------



## welder1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm glad to see Dan Renner shooting well. He is the lone Pro at our club and is one of the nicest gentlemen you'll ever meet. He shoots for Mathews but is willing to help anyone, regardless of what they shoot. Good job Dan!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Looks like Tom is also using the Muzzy Xcelerator arrow rest. Interesting...


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

That Tom Crowe defiantly shoots a lot of poundage. I think he still uses a 2216 and a index finger release. I'm glad he didn't try an overdraw on that Monster. Man Mathews is going to promote that bow now.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Avalon said:


> I see Tom Crowe is shooting a Monster...if that thing is for real set at 75# that man is a stud.


He shot it at 80 or 81 lbs. in Nelsonville. 360+ fps and won with 17 up!!

I watched him shoot the bags and it looked like he was pulling a 50 lb. bow. I think if the IBO allowed 90 lbs. that is what he would shoot!


----------



## Boarro10 (Jan 18, 2005)

Tom Crowe shoots 2613 Easton Cobalts.
Pete


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

cenochs said:


> How about some more pics! Congratulations to Evan Baize he finished fourth at the classic and third in London in the Pro Division. Here is a little secret watch out for Thomas White in the Semi Pro division he has not shot a 3D target for three years he just got back into Shooting this year and is leading in Semi Pro. He is going to make allot of archers hate the game in the near future.


I got a few that I can share but got to download them..I'll try and get'em up, they are not near as good as Brian's though!


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

welder1 said:


> I'm glad to see Dan Renner shooting well. He is the lone Pro at our club and is one of the nicest gentlemen you'll ever meet. He shoots for Mathews but is willing to help anyone, regardless of what they shoot. Good job Dan!


I have shot with Dan in a couple of Team Shoots and he is one of the nicest guys out there, it would have been really cool to see him win last night. It's not like he didn't try...I think his first 2 arrows were both 14's but none of those guys played it safe. All the senior pro's put on a great show.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

I shot the Pro/Am with Tom Crowe in London and you will not find a nicer, more helpful pro out there! I learned tons from him in just that short while. I asked about his release when we were all done. I figured it had to be some super-duper, wrist strap, back-tension.....nope, just an older TRU Ball index trigger. Tom was amazing at his range estimation and in his ability to pin those 14's was CRAZY!!! CONGRATS to Tom and all of the shooters!!!

Mark


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Here is a link to an article that was run in this mornings Columbus-Ledger Enquirer. 

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/sports/story/788265.html

I will download more photos in a bit. The only problem I have is that the ones that are "good" I will probably use in magazines so I can not print them here. I'll post the ones I probably will not use.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Here are some photos of the ladies in the shootdown. Again the good ones will be used elsewhere. These are shots that I will not be sending in with an article. 

order of photos should be Champion Alicia McHenry, Jenna Albrittian, 2nd place Samanth Morgan, Kaithlyn Price, Aime Whittington


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I am still trying to figure out how Dan's shot on the 6th target wasn't a 12, but it was definitely a good show. 

I also agree with the general consensus here, Dan is one of the nicest folks around.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*There is a reason ASA is #1*

What great shoot and a great shootdown. We are already looking forward to next year. ASA does it again.

Site locations will probably be the talk for the next few days.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Agree


The Senior pro's put on one of the best shoot downs, I've ever seen. :shade:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

possum said:


> That Tom Crowe defiantly shoots a lot of poundage. I think he still uses a 2216 and a index finger release. I'm glad he didn't try an overdraw on that Monster. Man Mathews is going to promote that bow now.


Hope they come out with a 38-40" version... it'll be on like Donkey Kong then. 
:darkbeer:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Mathews was on the scene when it came to recognizing their shooters. "Big" checks to each of the Mathews shooter being recognized as well as having all those darn black and white shirts on the floor.
Neither Hoyt nor PSE was there to recognize the efforts of their pros. Seemed kinda embarassing to me.
BowTech had some bows on a rack at the venor area but I never saw anybody at their table.
Kudos to the manufacturers that did show up to support the shooters at the Classic like Mathews, Athens, Alpine, Limbsaver (sorry if I missed anybody). But you gotta wonder about them other guys. 
(Somebody said BowTech was set up at the Brickyard. If you've even been to a NASCAR event and seen all the trailer competition for fans attention you know tough it is to get them.)
Just letting off steam...i guess.


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

la.basscat said:


> What great shoot and a great shootdown. We are already looking forward to next year. ASA does it again.
> 
> Site locations will probably be the talk for the next few days.


Sure would be nice if they came a little further north though!! Us northerners can't stand yall's heat this time of year....:teeth:

Mark


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Sure would be nice if they came a little further north though!! Us northerners can't stand yall's heat this time of year....:teeth:
> 
> Mark


It was about 10 to 15 degrees cooler in Columbus for the Classic than it was in Metropolis Illinois a month earlier.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

wanna say great job to my buddie Bill Sennick for some great shooting and my almost home town girl Alica.. I know them both and are stand up people...


----------

